
Applications of NLP at Quora - samber
https://engineering.quora.com/Applications-of-NLP-at-Quora?share=1
======
vagabondvector
I was a little bit disappointed with the content feed.

I was getting spammed by the same authors (I eventually blocked some authors
which was a shame), or by the types of questions I didn't find interesting.

When I picked a category as general as Food, I would constantly get questions
and answers that weren't interesting and I couldn't find a way to say that it
wasn't interesting.

Eventually I left, although I've made hundreds of comments, questions and
answers. Just didn't enjoy the time there anymore.

It would be nice if there was some effort on personalizing. Currently,
everything mentioned seems to be about content and not the user.

------
askafriend
I loved GonzoHacker's explanation of Quora: "It was going to be something huge
and it ended up a well moderated subreddit"

[https://twitter.com/GonzoHacker/status/721131562679422976](https://twitter.com/GonzoHacker/status/721131562679422976)

------
alexellisuk
I keep reading NLP as Neuro-Linguistic Programming which has the same
acronym... NLP is looking trendy at the moment on HN.

------
onurcel
Although they seem to be very interesting problems, they are merely NLP but AI
problems. Quality is intrinsically subjective and what Quora needs is the
community, or a very opinionated AI.

------
xwowsersx
Excited to see some real code/techniques that Quora is using in future posts.
I'm just getting into NLP (reading the NLTK book).

